# Advice on student life in New Zealand.



## anirudhb (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm an engineering graduate in computer science planning to study in New Zealand. I'll mostly be applying for Level 8 and 9 courses at either AUT or Massey and they come under SMC. Been doing quite some research for a while now, but there still are a few unanswered questions. The first few links that I stumbled upon were blogs 'laying the downside of NZ' and the Herald report on how the degrees are useless. But on further reading it was clear that the Herald report was highly misleading and the other website, too biased.

Then went through the forums here and I must say they were more than helpful. Most of my doubts about part time work, visa, racism were cleared. So thank you all for that. 

I had a few questions, and it would be great to know what you guys have to say.

1) How is the culture in Auckland in terms of people, music scene, travel? 
2) What's a good place to look for accommodation around? A friend and me will be renting a place.
3) I came across posts discussing the catch 22 situation over visa and jobs in NZ. After I do a level 8 course, I'm eligible for a 1 year graduate work visa, so I'm assuming this situation will not affect students. Is that correct?
4) I've read in a few forums here that it is difficult to find jobs after graduation if you have no experience or PR in spite of the course being under SMC. Is that true? I have some experience in website management and little IT work that I did here as part time when in college, but not sure how much that will be counted. Also if people with PR are given preference, how does it work out for an international student trying to find work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

anirudhb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm an engineering graduate in computer science planning to study in New Zealand. I'll mostly be applying for Level 8 and 9 courses at either AUT or Massey and they come under SMC. Been doing quite some research for a while now, but there still are a few unanswered questions. The first few links that I stumbled upon were blogs 'laying the downside of NZ' and the Herald report on how the degrees are useless. But on further reading it was clear that the Herald report was highly misleading and the other website, *too biased*.


That's putting it mildly. That site is a propaganda site whose purpose is to stop immigration to NZ. Kiwi's with NZ degrees are in fact treated favourably internationally, which is why there are so many who have got jobs and living overseas.



anirudhb said:


> Then went through the forums here and I must say they were more than helpful. Most of my doubts about part time work, visa, racism were cleared. So thank you all for that.
> 
> I had a few questions, and it would be great to know what you guys have to say.
> 
> 1) How is the culture in Auckland in terms of people, music scene, travel?


I'm not an expat, so take my reply with a degree of salt, but I think it's pretty safe to say that Auckland now is getting more and more cosmopolitan. I would estimate that 4 or 5% of the population is of Indian descent. There are also sizable Chinese, British and South African populations, along with many other cultures, of course. The music scene is mainly local bands, but most international acts also visit. For example Bruce Springsteen is coming soon. For travel, it depends what you're into. A lot of folk pop over to the Gold Coast or Fiji for a holiday, and then there's all the beaches and the mountains for skiing. If you're looking for major historic buildings and cities to look at, you might be disappointed. It's a different kind of travel scene, because it is such a young country. There's the cities, beaches (spacious and uncrowded) and mountains, and a lot of farmland in between.



anirudhb said:


> 2) What's a good place to look for accommodation around? A friend and me will be renting a place.


Auckland is quite expensive these days for renting. There is dedicated student accomodation, so that might be something you could look into. Otherwise, students usually band together in groups and rent, spreading the costs. There are also central city apartments, that a lot of international students seem to go for.



anirudhb said:


> 3) I came across posts discussing the catch 22 situation over visa and jobs in NZ. After I do a level 8 course, I'm eligible for a 1 year graduate work visa, so I'm assuming this situation will not affect students. Is that correct?


Not sure on that point.



anirudhb said:


> 4) I've read in a few forums here that it is difficult to find jobs after graduation if you have no experience or PR in spite of the course being under SMC. Is that true? I have some experience in website management and little IT work that I did here as part time when in college, but not sure how much that will be counted. Also if people with PR are given preference, how does it work out for an international student trying to find work?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


A lot of NZ's immigration inflow is from students, like yourself, who come to study and find that they like it, they apply for PR and end up staying. A lot depends on how well you come across in interviews and so on, I guess. Also, employers might be a little reticent employing someone without PR because it would mean there is no certainty that they'll be staying beyond a year.

Good luck.


----------



## anirudhb (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey inhamilton,

Thank you so much for the detailed reply. I met representatives from a couple of unis today, they helped clear a few doubts too.

That bit you mentioned about travel is exactly what I love! Mountains and a lot greenery, can't ask for more.

Oh when it comes to the music scene there, Jakob is one band I really love. Hoping there's more post-rock in New Zealand! 

Cheers!


----------



## Farzi (Sep 26, 2015)

*Hi everyone*

Hi everyone.. I am a graduate in commerce and a qualified chartered accountant(did ACCA from UK) and have been working as an auditor for the past 3.5 years in India. I am thinking of joining for a programme called graduate diploma in professional accounting (level 7) at UNITECH, the successful completion of which will help me gain a provisional membership with the Institute of Chartered accountants of Australia & New Zealand.. I contacted a few students but most are doing MBA so they dunno about the prospects for chartered accountants.. Infact they gave me a scary picture saying its very hard to get a part time, it's very expensive and very hard to find a job after completion of your course.. I will really appreciate if someone can guide me on the same.. I hardly know any people in New Zealand who is into accounting or auditing.. I would also like to know how hard it is to find a part time job to meet my expenses..

Thanks & Regards


----------

